# Clearing some drifting



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Not really a storm, clearing some drifting along the side of one of our commercial contracts a few years ago. Yup - the truck made it all the way through - 1987 International S2500 with a 12-foot one-way and an 11-foot side wing (about 7 tons of gravel in the back).


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweet truck! I would love to see the finished result.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

Great picture thanks for sharing


----------

